# How to get a hunting license?



## catfisherbrad (Mar 9, 2006)

I am 16, and have not been able to get my hunting license. Was wanting some imfo on clases or whatever. I live in cincinnati area. I really want to go hunting, may be too late this year, any imfo would be very nice!


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

well first off you have to take your hunter education class or classes! you find one in your area... you do that by searching on www.odnr.com! then you take your classes and then take a test and then you go buy your license! first you need to figure out when and where the classes are in your area!


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Actually there are a couple of new licenses being offered this year. There is a "apprentice license" and a "youth apprentice license" for those 16 and under I believe, they can be purchased anywhere they sell licenses or on the ODNR website.

You can purchase these license and hunt without talking the hunter safety classes, however you must be accompanied by a licensed hunter over 21 years of age while hunting. You may only purchase 3 apprentice licenses in your lifetime, after that you must complete the hunter safety course requirements.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

Catfisherbrad, I'm a Hunter Education Instructor. Lundy is correct. However the program is open to every one of all ages. You can also take a class at home but you still have to go and test out at a 4-hour home study course. It's a program designed to help out people that cannot attend the full 8+hour class. Although I do not like the home study course, I do not feel that you get the education needed from a 4-hour class. The classes are giving all year long so it's not to late for you. Ohio Div. of Wildlife always pushes us to have several classes in November due to Deer Season. So check out the web page provided and click on the Hunter Education hyperlink under wildlife highlights on the right screen. I would invite you to ours, but I am in the Northeast part of the state.


----------

